# Scratching face and head with hind paws



## mbdenham (Jan 21, 2012)

My 1 year old scratches until he gets small scabs that look like little brown wood ticks. He has always eaten TOTW Bison; 25 mg benedryl keep the scratching under control. There is no evidence of dry skin or other irritation. He does have a little anxiety and throws up every time he goes for a car ride.
Could this be connected? I am tying a new food to see if it is a food allergy, but vet does not think it is a food allergy.
Is going to a dog dermatologist make sense cost wise? Are they able to fix it?

Anyone have a similar situation?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mbdenham said:


> My 1 year old scratches until he gets small scabs that look like little brown wood ticks. He has always eaten TOTW Bison; 25 mg benedryl keep the scratching under control. There is no evidence of dry skin or other irritation. He does have a little anxiety and throws up every time he goes for a car ride.
> Could this be connected? I am tying a new food to see if it is a food allergy, but vet does not think it is a food allergy.
> Is going to a dog dermatologist make sense cost wise? Are they able to fix it?
> 
> Anyone have a similar situation?


Welcome to the forum. How long has this been going on.? What does your vet recommend?


----------



## mbdenham (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, Dave. Jack has scratched since I got him in March 2011. He turned 1 Dec 2011. Vet has suggested a food trial which I am doing but she doesn't really think it is a food allergy. I am wondering if it could be connected to his throwing up every time he goes for a car ride. I think that is a combo of anxiety and actual motion sickness. I have tried every remedy for that expect the calming cap.
Anything to share?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mbdenham said:


> Thanks, Dave. Jack has scratched since I got him in March 2011. He turned 1 Dec 2011. Vet has suggested a food trial which I am doing but she doesn't really think it is a food allergy. I am wondering if it could be connected to his throwing up every time he goes for a car ride. I think that is a combo of anxiety and actual motion sickness. I have tried every remedy for that expect the calming cap.
> Anything to share?


 Is it possible to not take him in the car for a month to see if this goes away. Yes stress can cause these sort of things.?


----------



## mbdenham (Jan 21, 2012)

Dave, I take him in the car all the time. That is how I know he throws up every time! He goes to cabin in summer every week (2 hours each way) and when necessary he rides around town with me. He pueks after drooling buckets. I have friend front seat looking out, I have tried back seat, I usually do kennel in back of CUV which is the best and easier clean-up. I have tried benedryl, dramamine, thunder shirt, pheromone spray, natural concoction of herbs guaranteed to curb vomiting. Only thing not tried is calming cap and I suppose that won't work either. 
I would love to find a cure.
How about an anti depressant or anxiety drug? Know anything about that?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah those are options to discuss with your vet. I'm just saying can you go without putting him in a car for a month ,to see if this is what is causing it. ? Here are a couple of things I learned from others on our IAABC forum ...carsickness cocculus indicus made by Boiron- you can get it from the health food 
store. that and ginger snaps.

Also Travel Anxiety by Homeopet

email me privately ,I have an article on Car Sickness.


----------



## mbdenham (Jan 21, 2012)

My breeder mentioned the same Boiron, I will try that. He does go for a month without being in a car now that I don't go to the cabin. He vomits on a 1/4 mile sometimes. Jack won't eat gingersnaps or peanut butter.
How do I get you email address?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My friend has a dog that gets sick from car rides she give a pill like Dramamine I'm not sure how much it really helps her dog. Have you had him tested for mites?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mbdenham said:


> My breeder mentioned the same Boiron, I will try that. He does go for a month without being in a car now that I don't go to the cabin. He vomits on a 1/4 mile sometimes. Jack won't eat gingersnaps or peanut butter.
> How do I get you email address?


 click on my name and options will come up. Choose ,"send private message". Well if this is still going on without car rides, it might rule it out. Then you are into multiple possibilities. A derm specialist might be next step. I wouldn't be positive it's not food, though.


----------



## mbdenham (Jan 21, 2012)

Suzi said:


> My friend has a dog that gets sick from car rides she give a pill like Dramamine I'm not sure how much it really helps her dog. Have you had him tested for mites?


I have tried that and dramamine. Didn't work.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've always trained a dog out of drooling by this method. 
Everyday, put the dog in a crate in the car with the doors open for about 5 minutes
After 2 weeks make it 10 minutes
then close the doors and leave the windows open.
after another 2 weeks, close windows as weather permits
Oh, each increment is 2 weeks
Next have the dog in the crate with the car running
Then drive down the driveway and back up and let the dog sit there for the rest of the 10 minutes
Next, drive to the end of the road and home
Then go about 2 miles then home.
It's always worked for me.
No advice on the scratching


----------

